# Can you make a 10-10-10 workout?



## amateur (Mar 8, 2019)

-10 exercises done one after another without rest
-10 reps of each
-As many rounds as you can in 10 minutes (2 rounds, I guess)

Make a workout of this kind or evaluate mine:

-10 push ups
-10 rear lunges 
-10 rear lunges (other leg)
-10 leg raises
-10 spiderman planks
-10 spiderman planks (other leg)
-10 plank pikes
-Horse stance (10 breaths)
-Side plank (10 breaths)
-Side plank (other side/10 breaths)


----------



## jobo (Mar 8, 2019)

yes I can probably do that, with the issue, that you are supposed to hold planks for a min or or more, so nobody can do 100 planks in 10 mins.

if your holding them for only 10 secs, their a bit pointless to be honest, and you should really be doing less reps and trying to hold them for as long as possible to get the most benifit from them


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 8, 2019)

amateur said:


> -10 exercises done one after another without rest
> -10 reps of each
> -As many rounds as you can in 10 minutes (2 rounds, I guess)
> 
> ...


It looks like a good set but I would not try to do them in 10 minutes because the "hold in place" intervals would have to be too short. If time is a factor (like at the start of class) reduce the number in your set and make the hold time longer for each. Exceptions IMHO, pushups and lunges. I like doing them "in between" sets. For example, 10-20 pushups, long horse stance (1 minute, this assumes a real horse stance)then 20 more pushups. It you did all your planks consecutive, that would be a good, tough set. Alternate standing and prone exercises so just the getting up and down motion is part of it. "Old farts exercise".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice workout. You might like this too.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 8, 2019)

I prefer grouping muscle groups:

I do a set of exercises for each group and will do either 3 or 4 four sets with no rest

Sunday:  Chest, Back, and Lats

Tuesday:  Shoulders, Abs,  Traps

Thursday: Legs 

Cardio on Monday,  Wednesday, and Some Fridays

 Rest on Saturday


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 8, 2019)

Example for Sunday:

Set of Dumbell Benchpress, (Chest)
Set of Bent over rows with Dumbells (Middle Back)
Set of Shotgun Row with Bands (Lats)

Repeat

Set of Around the Worlds (Chest)
Set of Back Hyper Extensions (Lower Back)
Set of Wide Grip Pullups (Lats)

Repeat and done


I change the exercises every 2-3 weeks using 

Exercise Finder | Bodybuilding.com


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 8, 2019)

amateur said:


> -10 reps of each


I have never done in 10 reps. The minimum that I have done are 20 reps. I have done up to 100 reps, 200 reps, even 1000 reps (1000 XingYi Pi Quan within 45 minutes non-stop).


----------



## amateur (Mar 9, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I prefer grouping muscle groups:
> 
> I do a set of exercises for each group and will do either 3 or 4 four sets with no rest
> 
> ...



When do you do skill training?


----------



## jobo (Mar 9, 2019)

unless you have some very specific goals that demand more, then fitness training should only take 10 to 15 mins a day, which leaves you 15.45 hours left to do your skill training


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 9, 2019)

jobo said:


> yes I can probably do that, with the issue, that you are supposed to hold planks for a min or or more, so nobody can do 100 planks in 10 mins.
> 
> if your holding them for only 10 secs, their a bit pointless to be honest, and you should really be doing less reps and trying to hold them for as long as possible to get the most benifit from them



I had someone say planks are useless if you can hold them for more than a  minuet.  At least in the scope of what he was exercising for. (which i forgot)     Unless you want to hold a plank until you cant hold it anymore to test how long you can hold it,seems like pushups might be better suited. 



honestly when i exercise i tend to do full body things, obviously i miss some things out pending mood. (and ability) 8-12 is the rep count i go for or until i cant do it anymore. (pending mood) 

But then i know i have fallen out of exercising  often so its a kind of shotgun effect.    I do also prefer exercising my entire body every time i do it.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 9, 2019)

amateur said:


> When do you do skill training?



Workout takes about 30 minutes leaving the rest of the day.

Cardio is between 30-40 minutes


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 9, 2019)

jobo said:


> yes I can probably do that, with the issue, that you are supposed to hold planks for a min or or more, so nobody can do 100 planks in 10 mins.
> 
> if your holding them for only 10 secs, their a bit pointless to be honest, and you should really be doing less reps and trying to hold them for as long as possible to get the most benifit from them


I'd replace the static planks with alternating planks (from front to left to front to right to front - one rep). These don't rely on a static hold (not really technically a "plank", probably), so can be done in sets.


----------



## jobo (Mar 9, 2019)

Rat said:


> I had someone say planks are useless if you can hold them for more than a  minuet.  At least in the scope of what he was exercising for. (which i forgot)     Unless you want to hold a plank until you cant hold it anymore to test how long you can hold it,seems like pushups might be better suited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there an isometric exercise, and like all ISO s they have plus and minus, there will build substantial strength in the muscles that are screaming at you,.at the angle your using them at, but if you are so good at planks that a minute doesn't make them a scream, then no irmta of marginal benifit, unless you hold it to they do scream, and then do a min.  or get a rotund child to sit on your shoulder s,

a push up descent, that takes 3,4,5 mins to do is an extremely effective plank that gets the full range of motion into your shoulders , whilst still giving that core a good work out


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 9, 2019)

jobo said:


> there an isometric exercise, and like all ISO s they have plus and minus, there will build substantial strength in the muscles that are screaming at you,.at the angle your using them at, but if you are so good at planks that a minute doesn't make them a scream, then no irmta of marginal benifit, unless you hold it to they do scream, and then do a min.  or get a rotund child to sit on your shoulder s,
> 
> a push up descent, that takes 3,4,5 mins to do is an extremely effective plank that gets the full range of motion into your shoulders , whilst still giving that core a good work out


Another alternative is to put movement into the plank. The sequence I mentioned earlier (plank to side-plank and back) can be done slowly for a single "rep" (including both sides) that's significantly harder to stay in for 60 seconds than a straight plank. Of course, it only stays harder until you get better at it, too. Then we're back to the rotund child, who has a much harder time hanging on in that side plank position, so they're getting a better workout, too.


----------

